# Hegner scrollsaw



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

Hi What would be a fair price for a multicut 1 variable speed saw no foot switch or stand.
Regards
Alan


----------



## gilljc (23 Feb 2014)

I bought my multicut 1 variable speed on ebay for £270 a couple of years ago, since then have added flexi hose and quick clamp. still very happy with it


----------



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

First foray into scrollsaws have the chance to buy one locally seller looking for £275 just checking what they tend to go for.
Alan


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2014)

Its a great saw but you really do need the quick clamp to get full enjoyment out of your cutting.


----------



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

I believe the foot switch is a must is that correct
Alan


----------



## martinka (23 Feb 2014)

Assuming it's in good nick and given that it's variable speed, I'd say it's a fair price as Hegner prices go. 

I paid 265 for a Multicut 2 single speed, but if I'd had the choice at the time, I'd have taken a Multicut 1 variable speed. There's still times I wish I had variable speed, though the front mounted tensioner is a blessing if you have a bad back and short arms, like me.  As Barry says, you really need a quick clamp for the M1 and IMO it's essential if you need to do more than one internal cut per job. 

Go for it! But don't forget to haggle. 

I wouldn't say the footswitch is a must, but once you have used one, you won't want to go back to waving your arms around. See my post from a couple of days back for a link to a cheap & robust footswitch.


----------



## Chippygeoff (23 Feb 2014)

You say the saw is local so if I were in your shoes I would insist on trying it out before you part with your hard earned cash. A footswitch can come later and for me I could not be without my foot switch now. Went for years with out one. If you can try it out make sure the table wehere the slot is for the blade is not at two different levels, this is the only problem with a Hegner I have experienced, had a step on both of my previous Hegners. I wish you well and if you get it you will have many hours of joyful scroll sawing.


----------



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

Hi, Chippygeoff,just checked the table with a straight edge seems pretty well spot on managed to get it for £225 with about 120 niqua blades dont know if that is a good brand or not.
Alan


----------



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

Now I just need to find somewhere to download a manual from.


----------



## scrimper (23 Feb 2014)

themackay":3jxi66d8 said:


> Now I just need to find somewhere to download a manual from.



Try here

http://www.advmachinery.com/manuals/H-manual.pdf


----------



## toesy (23 Feb 2014)

http://www.daltonsmachines.com/uploads/ ... Manual.pdf

Might not be what you need, but you'll get some great advice none the less


----------



## themackay (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks Toesy,Whats the best book to get on Scrollsawing
Alan


----------



## martinka (24 Feb 2014)

Alan, 'The New Scroll saw Handbook' by Patrick Spielman is reckoned to be the scroll saw 'bible'. I have a couple of books by someone called Zachary Taylor which I can recommend. Can't remember the titles offhand but you should find them easy enough with a search of Amazon or somewhere like that.
If you want some starter patterns, along with some harder stuff. Steve Good has about 1500 free ones on his website. http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2014)

I agree with Martin's book choice but would also add the following ones :-

"Scroll Saw Workbook" - John A. Nelson

"Big Book of Scroll Saw Woodworking" - from the Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Magazine

"Shop Tested Scroll Saw Techniques and Projects You Can Make" - from the editors of Wood Magazine

Barry


----------



## scrimper (24 Feb 2014)

themackay":2c56wev2 said:


> I believe the foot switch is a must is that correct
> Alan



I been a fret-worker for most of my long life and have never used a foot switch so I would not say it is a must however imagine it is one of those things that once you have used it you would never want to be without. IMHO the quick clamp is the No 1 essential item.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (24 Feb 2014)

I agree with Scrimper on both counts,Quick clamp is a MUST if you are going to do internal cutting. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Feb 2014)

+1 to both of those statements. I don't feel the need for a foot switch as the on/off switch is very close to hand. I would however, strongly urge you to get the quick clamp if you can followed by the quick tension release. Both of them soooo speeds up getting back to the cutting.


----------

